# Gold dust molly



## smbadlands (Aug 16, 2013)

one of my Gold Dust Mollies has white over one of its eye , is it ick? I have treated the tank for ick before.


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Its not likely to be ich. Could be damage from another fish or bumping into something. Could also be from dirty water. What are your water parameters? tank size? filtration? how often do you do water changes?


----------



## smbadlands (Aug 16, 2013)

The tank size is 29 gallon, it has a Penguin filter, I do about a 25% water change every week or so, and the temp is 78


----------



## BeccaBx3 (Sep 21, 2011)

Do you have a test kit to test ammonia, nitrate, nitrite and ph?


----------

